# Stop texting pax



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

We have the app. Uber should make it so that the app is mostly all we need. I click ARRIVED when I arrive. I don't text the pax. They should be watching the app and the map. If they text me, of course, I will text back, but I ain't chasing them virtually or physically.

Uber should improve the app and educate pax better. The manual entry of address should be more easily discoverable. It's ridiculous that so many pax don't know they can/should enter a real address instead of just depending on GPS that could totally bounce off a near tall building.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

flyingdingo said:


> We have the app. Uber should make it so that the app is mostly all we need. I click ARRIVED when I arrive. I don't text the pax. They should be watching the app and the map. If they text me, of course, I will text back, but I ain't chasing them virtually or physically.
> 
> Uber should improve the app and educate pax better. The manual entry of address should be more easily discoverable. It's ridiculous that so many pax don't know they can/should enter a real address instead of just depending on GPS that could totally bounce off a near tall building.


It Uber wants to be a technology platform, then be a technology platform. Don't make me call and text the pax. Make the app easier and more reliable.


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

sometimes the actual address is no help either. if you get to huge appartment complex. and the pax is on the other side of the building, and there is tons of traffic, --> one way streets for 3 blocks. i think gps pointer is best for those situations.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> We have the app. Uber should make it so that the app is mostly all we need. I click ARRIVED when I arrive. I don't text the pax. They should be watching the app and the map. If they text me, of course, I will text back, but I ain't chasing them virtually or physically.
> 
> Uber should improve the app and educate pax better. The manual entry of address should be more easily discoverable. It's ridiculous that so many pax don't know they can/should enter a real address instead of just depending on GPS that could totally bounce off a near tall building.


sometimes nothing works better than a phone call


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

If I have taken the time to get there, I will make at least one text and maybe one call. If no response, 5 minutes and cancel. If you're looking for a guarantee start, then drive for Lyft, which will start the clock automatically after a few minutes after arrival. Passenger then pays for your additional wait time. Most Lyft pax are are aware of this and are usually prompt.
[QUOTE=" i think gps pointer is best for those situations.[/QUOTE]
Drive to the pin, then. If no show, once again, text, call, wait 5, then cancel.


----------



## Driver8 (Jul 29, 2014)

I wonder if it's possible for an X driver to make more from bad GPS no-shows than to drive?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Danz Haagen said:


> sometimes the actual address is no help either. if you get to huge appartment complex. and the pax is on the other side of the building, and there is tons of traffic, --> one way streets for 3 blocks. i think gps pointer is best for those situations.


My personal fav:
Passenger landing at the airport pings for an Uber while the plane taxis to the gate.
GPS directs me to the runway.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

UberTaxPro said:


> sometimes nothing works better than a phone call


Despite what UBER and ratings hounds say, anytime I have a doubt as to location I have no problem calling. I will call and say" I am here" more so than text. But now if I could figure out those canned texts that might change.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> sometimes nothing works better than a phone call


Yes, but those situations should be rare. I'm not going to hunt for a pax. The pax can see me arriving on the map on her phone.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> Despite what UBER and ratings hounds say, anytime I have a doubt as to location I have no problem calling. I will call and say" I am here" more so than text. But now if I could figure out those canned texts that might change.


I'm not. It's just more fiddling. Fiddling is dangerous. I'm already having to fuss with the Uber app hijacking my audio. I will do this, though. When I pax gets in and the address wasn't quite right, I teach them how to enter that in the app. Many don't even realize they can do that. It should be more discoverable.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

PT Go said:


> If I have taken the time to get there, I will make at least one text and maybe one call. If no response, 5 minutes and cancel. If you're looking for a guarantee start, then drive for Lyft, which will start the clock automatically after a few minutes after arrival. Passenger then pays for your additional wait time. Most Lyft pax are are aware of this and are usually prompt.
> [QUOTE=" i think gps pointer is best for those situations.


Drive to the pin, then. If no show, once again, text, call, wait 5, then cancel.[/QUOTE]

I have been doing this since you first advised it. I've learned to wait six or seven though. Too many times it has shown as $0.00 for me.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> Drive to the pin, then. If no show, once again, text, call, wait 5, then cancel.


I have been doing this since you first advised it. I've learned to wait six or seven though. Too many times it has shown as $0.00 for me.[/QUOTE]
Use a stopwatch. I hit accepted then hit my stopwatch which is ready to go. Many use their phone but the old button stopwatch is faster for me. I've left at 5 mins 10 secs many times and since they stopped the free cancels I've gotten all but one. And that one I ended up with the same pax after he finally got his sh** together and I picked him up on his second ping. So I'm not sure if that affected it. I did get it too after emailing support.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> Yes, but those situations should be rare. I'm not going to hunt for a pax. The pax can see me arriving on the map on her phone.


Yes, Uber gives the rider MORE info about the situation than Uber gives the driver. All the driver knows is the pickup location determined by Uber's software. The rider on the other hand sees nearly live, continuously updated information on where the driver is IN ADDITION TO the location the driver is headed. Then they get notification that the driver has arrived.

At that point the driver is in a no lose situation. Either the rider gets into the car, the rider pays and the driver gets paid, or the rider doesn't get in the car, the rider pays and the driver gets paid. Either way the driver is getting paid at that point. So what motivates the driver to hunt for the missing passenger? Nothing. Unless the Uber driver has his nose shoved half way up Uber's butt. Those that don't have done the math and realize a cancel earns them 67% MORE than a minimum fare AND WITH ZERO MILES! So at that point, if the rider isn't at the pickup location, the ONLY reason I even wait is in hopes of getting the cancel fee. If the rider shows up before the five minutes, then maybe there's a chance the fare will be more lucrative than a cancel, but at these rates odds are against it.

So with the driver in the situation their in, and with all the info Uber is giving the rider that is not being given to the driver (if the rider is shown the driver moving in real time, then Uber can show the driver the rider moving in real time too), the rider is the only one with any motivation to text or call the driver after the driver hits arrive and they aren't near each other at all.

Hey passengers.... the burden is on YOU! You've got five minutes, and I get paid either way.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Yes, Uber gives the rider MORE info about the situation than Uber gives the driver. All the driver knows is the pickup location determined by Uber's software. The rider on the other hand sees nearly live, continuously updated information on where the driver is IN ADDITION TO the location the driver is headed. Then they get notification that the driver has arrived.
> 
> At that point the driver is in a no lose situation. Either the rider gets into the car, the rider pays and the driver gets paid, or the rider doesn't get in the car, the rider pays and the driver gets paid. Either way the driver is getting paid at that point. So what motivates the driver to hunt for the missing passenger? Nothing. Unless the Uber driver has his nose shoved half way up Uber's butt. Those that don't have done the math and realize a cancel earns them 67% MORE than a minimum fare AND WITH ZERO MILES! So at that point, if the rider isn't at the pickup location, the ONLY reason I even wait is in hopes of getting the cancel fee. If the rider shows up before the five minutes, then maybe there's a chance the fare will be more lucrative than a cancel, but at these rates odds are against it.
> 
> ...


My feelings exactly. Thanks for summing it up so nicely.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> We have the app. Uber should make it so that the app is mostly all we need. I click ARRIVED when I arrive. I don't text the pax. They should be watching the app and the map. If they text me, of course, I will text back, but I ain't chasing them virtually or physically.
> 
> Uber should improve the app and educate pax better. The manual entry of address should be more easily discoverable. It's ridiculous that so many pax don't know they can/should enter a real address instead of just depending on GPS that could totally bounce off a near tall building.


Agreed. I am through calling and texting paxs. I had two fares last night in which I arrived, hit ARRIVED, and then sat. I watched my time closely and as soon as I hit 5 minutes, I hit CANCEL and I collected my $8. (I prefer the ghost ride after two minutes of waiting, but I was feeling charitable last night.) In one case I could actually see the guy in the bar. According to the pin drop, I was damn near on top of him. In the second case I was at a condo complex and I was within a couple dozen feet of the pax there, too. In the second case, less than a minute after I cancelled she pinged me again. Yeah, right. I'm not a glutton for punishment, so I continued on my way. Bottom line here is that there are a lot of stupid/rude/inconsiderate paxs and Uber really needs to do a better job of educating these assholes.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Yes, Uber gives the rider MORE info about the situation than Uber gives the driver. All the driver knows is the pickup location determined by Uber's software. The rider on the other hand sees nearly live, continuously updated information on where the driver is IN ADDITION TO the location the driver is headed. Then they get notification that the driver has arrived.
> 
> At that point the driver is in a no lose situation. Either the rider gets into the car, the rider pays and the driver gets paid, or the rider doesn't get in the car, the rider pays and the driver gets paid. Either way the driver is getting paid at that point. So what motivates the driver to hunt for the missing passenger? Nothing. Unless the Uber driver has his nose shoved half way up Uber's butt. Those that don't have done the math and realize a cancel earns them 67% MORE than a minimum fare AND WITH ZERO MILES! So at that point, if the rider isn't at the pickup location, the ONLY reason I even wait is in hopes of getting the cancel fee. If the rider shows up before the five minutes, then maybe there's a chance the fare will be more lucrative than a cancel, but at these rates odds are against it.
> 
> ...


I'll play devil's advocate here (because if someone in this group doesn'tt say "f-u" to you at least once a day, then you're not doing it right, right?)...

Drove maybe 5 miles to PAX pick-up location yesterday - and it was s spot in the middle of the block directly across the from a block-long apartment building. I tapped on 'ARRIVED'. Obviously the PAX didn't walk outside, climb over 4' of plowed snow, cross the street and use the app to call for a ride and then cross the street, climb over the snow again and retreat into her apartment to wait. I waited a minute... then drove around the block to find the rear entrance to the building... I drove very slowly down the length of the parking lot with my flashers on - and eventually saw the pax in my rear-view mirror, waving. Backed up, picked her up, began the trip - and instead of being the two-block trip in bad weather I was expecting, *it was a 20 minute, $25 fare* -
which led to my next fare which was a surge:
*duration:37:49 
mileage: 19.63 
fare: $78.95*​
That's $104 for an hour's work and driving a total of ~45 miles.
$100 with tip and after Uber fees.

Sometimes, you just have to drive.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I'll play devil's advocate here (because if someone in this group doesn'tt say "f-u" to you at least once a day, then you're not doing it right, right?)...
> 
> Drove maybe 5 miles to PAX pick-up location yesterday - and it was s spot in the middle of the block directly across the from a block-long apartment building. I tapped on 'ARRIVED'. Obviously the PAX didn't walk outside, climb over 4' of plowed snow, cross the street and use the app to call for a ride and then cross the street, climb over the snow again and retreat into her apartment to wait. I waited a minute... then drove around the block to find the rear entrance to the building... I drove very slowly down the length of the parking lot with my flashers on - and eventually saw the pax in my rear-view mirror, waving. Backed up, picked her up, began the trip - and instead of being the two-block trip in bad weather I was expecting, *it was a 20 minute, $25 fare* -
> which led to my next fare which was a surge:
> ...


Your gamble paid off. Congrats. I however don't gamble. Making money shouldn't be a result of luck.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

If I don't gamble once in a while, I'll just get bored and feel like a cab driver.
I couldn't handle it.
It's like black-jack: sure it's gambling - and you're going to win some and lose some - but you can still get pretty damn good at it.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> If I don't gamble once in a while, I'll just get bored and feel like a cab driver.
> I couldn't handle it.
> It's like black-jack: sure it's gambling - and you're going to win some and lose some - but you can still get pretty damn good at it.


the harder you work the luckier you get!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Making money shouldn't be a result of luck.


You may want to re-think that.
(since making serious money is ALWAYS the result of luck. Luck = opportunity + action + timing)


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> You may want to re-think that.
> (since making serious money is ALWAYS the result of luck. Luck = opportunity + action + timing)


Serious money making is MOSTLY the result of corruption and/or exploitation. Uber is a posterchild example.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> If I don't gamble once in a while, I'll just get bored and feel like a cab driver.
> I couldn't handle it.
> It's like black-jack: sure it's gambling - and you're going to win some and lose some - but you can still get pretty damn good at it.


Pings are pretty steady and regular down here in Columbus. There's very little boredom. There was in late december before the rate cuts when the market was saturated with so many drivers, but since the rate cut, it's never boring. I don't know if that's because of drivers quitting or increased customers. My money is on drivers quitting, but I'm sure Uber will say it's more customer. Either way, I'll take the $5 cancel, as the next ping is coming soon. I don't need to hope that passenger I don't see might be more lucrative than my profit on the cancel. I can just take the one in the hand and move on instead of going for the two in the bush.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> the harder you work the luckier you get!


Disagree.
The harder you work, the more tired you get.

The SMARTER you work, the luckier you get.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberTaxPro said:


> sometimes nothing works better than a phone call


Most of the time that is true.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Serious money making is MOSTLY the result of corruption and/or exploitation. Uber is a posterchild example.


That's just overly cynical.
There's nothing corrupt or exploitive about buying a winning lottery ticket.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> That's just overly cynical.
> There's nothing corrupt or exploitive about buying a winning lottery ticket.


That's why I said "MOSTLY" and not "ALWAYS".


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

lol! and your 'mostly' is why I said it was overly cynical!


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> Yes, but those situations should be rare. I'm not going to hunt for a pax. The pax can see me arriving on the map on her phone.


You do know that the Rider is seeing our car about 60-90 seconds late right?


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> My personal fav:
> Passenger landing at the airport pings for an Uber while the plane taxis to the gate.
> GPS directs me to the runway.


Self centered asshole. Wants you to wait 15 minutes while he takes his time to get to your car. I had this happen for a lady that was on a train and sent request about 5 minutes before she arrived to station. I was less than a minute from there so of course I wait while she wants her personal driver already there to take her to her $6 ride. So stupid back then. Next time I will clock exactly 5 minutes and I will wait a few more seconds to make sure she sees me drive away.

Texting also lets Uber know that you earned your $5 by giving them an "extra" that you were there and what type of car you were. I always let them know what color and type of car I am driving. That way, no excuses from them when they call me and get the answer from the "Uber Call Center".


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> You do know that the Rider is seeing our car about 60-90 seconds late right?


more like 10 - 20 seconds lag.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

OCBob said:


> Self centered asshole. Wants you to wait 15 minutes while he takes his time to get to your car. I had this happen for a lady that was on a train and sent request about 5 minutes before she arrived to station. I was less than a minute from there so of course I wait while she wants her personal driver already there to take her to her $6 ride. So stupid back then. Next time I will clock exactly 5 minutes and I will wait a few more seconds to make sure she sees me drive away.
> 
> Texting also lets Uber know that you earned your $5 by giving them an "extra" that you were there and what type of car you were. I always let them know what color and type of car I am driving. That way, no excuses from them when they call me and get the answer from the "Uber Call Center".


That happens all the time. Pax orders ride share driver from plane on runway. Usually it's a newbie. More often it will be a pax moving the pickup pin closest to the XL so they can get an XL for X std. rate. I NEVER take these cheap ****s. No answer for you on that ping asshole. Find another sucker. App off for a bit and let them find another XL sucker driver.

With XL I will actually wait for them to get their luggage. With X? I won't even consider driving them for X rates yet alone wait for them. Screw that.


----------



## Uber Math Professor (Feb 21, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> If I don't gamble once in a while, I'll just get bored and feel like a cab driver.
> I couldn't handle it.
> It's like black-jack: sure it's gambling - and you're going to win some and lose some - but you can still get pretty damn good at it.


You're right Uber is EXACTLY like playing casino. The house almost always wins. But every once in a while someone posts here about a jackpot day. That is just the right amount of hook to keep you at the tables.

Sometimes I think when I read a driver having a jackpot day, I wonder if it's actually Uber corporate running more of their PsyOps on us. I never hit anything close to some of those jackpots some have posted here. $100 seems to be a good day for me and at that point I usually cash out, because I worry my luck will run out and get in accident or pulled over or something.

Definitely casino atmosphere. Also with the shady insurance situation, ideal Uber driver personality is someone slightly reckless who has no problems taking high risks without considering risk/reward ratio, i.e. gambler or addiction-prone gambler.


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

I have 2 texts that I constantly copy paste over and over, either:

"I have arrived at the "requested" location."
This gives the sense that I'm at the pin they set, and helps if there appears to be no one waiting on the curb as the Uber hap has serious delay issues, no need to wait an extra 2 minutes because the Uber app is slow.

Or "Please confirm your location/address" Which I use if I see the location that's not typical such as a bar or a house that doesn't seem to have anyone home.

Texting also gives me a better sense of when I arrived, 5 min after I sent the text with no response and I'm gone.


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

Danz Haagen said:


> sometimes the actual address is no help either. if you get to huge appartment complex. and the pax is on the other side of the building, and there is tons of traffic, --> one way streets for 3 blocks. i think gps pointer is best for those situations.


In those situations, a decent rider would immediately inform you which street to pick them up off, rather than creating an unnecessary challenge for you.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Agreed. I am through calling and texting paxs. I had two fares last night in which I arrived, hit ARRIVED, and then sat. I watched my time closely and as soon as I hit 5 minutes, I hit CANCEL and I collected my $8. (I prefer the ghost ride after two minutes of waiting, but I was feeling charitable last night.) In one case I could actually see the guy in the bar. According to the pin drop, I was damn near on top of him. In the second case I was at a condo complex and I was within a couple dozen feet of the pax there, too. In the second case, less than a minute after I cancelled she pinged me again. Yeah, right. I'm not a glutton for punishment, so I continued on my way. Bottom line here is that there are a lot of stupid/rude/inconsiderate paxs and Uber really needs to do a better job of educating these assholes.


Why do you hit cancel? Do you have a "rider no-show" option? That is what I use constantly, but it's only after a 7-10 mins sit, text and call.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

Chris Dee said:


> Why do you hit cancel? Do you have a "rider no-show" option? That is what I use constantly, but it's only after a 7-10 mins sit, text and call.


I'm not going to text and call. The pax have the app. They can watch my car arriving. If they are too stupid to use the app, I can't help that.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

jizzwagon said:


> In those situations, a decent rider would immediately inform you which street to pick them up off, rather than creating an unnecessary challenge for you.


Exactly. That's why they deserve to get left.


----------



## Uber Math Professor (Feb 21, 2015)

Would be best practice to get megaphone and stand on top of your car announcing that Suzy's Uber car has arrived at max volume.

Whole apartment complex is awakened and Suzy runs out with makeup half done and jumps in your car and says "DRIVE!"

Bet you Suzy is waiting at the exact pin drop before even requesting car for all future rides.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

Uber Math Professor said:


> Would be best practice to get megaphone and stand on top of your car announcing that Suzy's Uber car has arrived at max volume.
> 
> Whole apartment complex is awakened and Suzy runs out with makeup half done and jumps in your car and says "DRIVE!"
> 
> Bet you Suzy is waiting at the exact pin drop before even requesting car for all future rides.


Suzy wants to be treated like royalty for a $5.00 trip (no tip) to the bar.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

Uber Math Professor said:


> Would be best practice to get megaphone and stand on top of your car announcing that Suzy's Uber car has arrived at max volume.
> 
> Whole apartment complex is awakened and Suzy runs out with makeup half done and jumps in your car and says "DRIVE!"
> 
> Bet you Suzy is waiting at the exact pin drop before even requesting car for all future rides.


Pulled up to Jaclyn's house this afternoon. Clicked arrived. Waited four minutes and was thinking I'd get a cancellation fee. Jaclyn came out, knocked on my car window, and asked if I was "her Uber". Yes, I said. She said she'd be right out and then took her ass back in the house! I waited two more minutes and then cancelled with No Show. Boom! $6.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> Pulled up to Jaclyn's house this afternoon. Clicked arrived. Waited four minutes and was thinking I'd get a cancellation fee. Jaclyn came out, knocked on my car window, and asked if I was "her Uber". Yes, I said. She said she'd be right out and then took her ass back in the house! I waited two more minutes and then cancelled with No Show. Boom! $6.


Uber needs a Passenger Showed Up But Left button.


----------



## Uber Math Professor (Feb 21, 2015)

For the PAX thats waiting curbside at correct location when I pull up, I generally try to mention that I appreciate it. These PAX are almost always a stress free experience. 

The ones that request a car and then decide to call you and ask you if you are there yet and if you could hurry---CANCEL RIDE, CANCEL RIDE, CANCEL RIDE


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

Uber Math Professor said:


> For the PAX thats waiting curbside at correct location when I pull up, I generally try to mention that I appreciate it. These PAX are almost always a stress free experience.
> 
> The ones that request a car and then decide to call you and ask you if you are there yet and if you could hurry---CANCEL RIDE, CANCEL RIDE, CANCEL RIDE


Today I accepted a ping and the pax immediately called me to ask how long it would take me to get there. I told him the app said seven minutes. He said, "Oh, ok. Sometimes that thing isn't right."

Cancel.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm thinking Kalanick's whole "push a button and a car shows up" vision is seriously falling short in execution. He should really fix his software.


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> I'm thinking Kalanick's whole "push a button and a car shows up" vision is seriously falling short in execution. He should really fix his software.


It's a ridiculous expectation in the first place. Something a child would come up with.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

jizzwagon said:


> It's a ridiculous expectation in the first place. Something a child would come up with.


Well, it could be and almost is a reality, but pax must be trained that it really is true. You push a button, and you better have your ass ready.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

jizzwagon said:


> It's a ridiculous expectation in the first place. Something a child would come up with.


A child did come up with it.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Chris Dee said:


> Why do you hit cancel? Do you have a "rider no-show" option? That is what I use constantly, but it's only after a 7-10 mins sit, text and call.


Wait 5...hit cancel...collect $8...move on. What's wrong with that?


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> You may want to re-think that.
> (since making serious money is ALWAYS the result of luck. Luck = opportunity + action + timing)


Michael, you may be onto something.
Instead of Uber boasting "you can make 20/hr blah blah"
They can say "Uber, It;s like LOTTO /Powerball --you gotta be in it , to win it!"
"Uber , it's like playing three card monty"
"Uber, it's like a pay day loan with your car ! 
"Uber, sometimes taking that 20 minute pickup can be Black Jack, or maybe you will bust 5.00 fare= 3.20"


----------



## Verminator (Sep 12, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> My personal fav:
> Passenger landing at the airport pings for an Uber while the plane taxis to the gate.
> GPS directs me to the runway.


If you want that coveted "Sixth Star", you WILL get out on that runway toot suite!

Keep an eye on the control tower for light gun signals.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

jizzwagon said:


> It's a ridiculous expectation in the first place. Something a child would come up with.


...or George Jetson.


----------



## truthsayer (Feb 23, 2015)

OCBob said:


> Self centered asshole. Wants you to wait 15 minutes while he takes his time to get to your car. I had this happen for a lady that was on a train and sent request about 5 minutes before she arrived to station. I was less than a minute from there so of course I wait while she wants her personal driver already there to take her to her $6 ride. So stupid back then. Next time I will clock exactly 5 minutes and I will wait a few more seconds to make sure she sees me drive away.
> 
> Texting also lets Uber know that you earned your $5 by giving them an "extra" that you were there and what type of car you were. I always let them know what color and type of car I am driving. That way, no excuses from them when they call me and get the answer from the "Uber Call Center".


My fear would be that the pax would seek revenge against you the next time they encounter you, whether in the form of physical violence or worse. Or, they'll rate you one star and get their friends to do the same. They may even follow up those poor ratings with written/phone complaints. Then, your out of work.


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

B^&*H Last Night Text me after I hit the arrived button, Gate Code is #1234 whatever let me know when you arrive! I was thinking you dumb B$%^H I have already arrived, and I am telling you I already arrived, She brings her big bag out and walks behind a truck that was backing up and DID NOT SEE HER and I tell her "That truck doesn't see you" she says(get this) "It sees me, I'm walking fast!" I think to myself oh this is going to be a fun ride, she gets in I start the ride, The address she is going to is a very popular Topless Bar! and she was way to good to speak to the driver, she gets on the phone and tells her GF that she didn't make her goal on Friday night!! Ha Ha Because you are such a f%^king B^&*H Ever think that shitty attitude may be the reason? Of course not!


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> B^&*H Last Night Text me after I hit the arrived button, Gate Code is #1234 whatever let me know when you arrive! I was thinking you dumb B$%^H I have already arrived, and I am telling you I already arrived, She brings her big bag out and walks behind a truck that was backing up and DID NOT SEE HER and I tell her "That truck doesn't see you" she says(get this) "It sees me, I'm walking fast!" I think to myself oh this is going to be a fun ride, she gets in I start the ride, The address she is going to is a very popular Topless Bar! and she was way to good to speak to the driver, she gets on the phone and tells her GF that she didn't make her goal on Friday night!! Ha Ha Because you are such a f%^king B^&*H Ever think that shitty attitude may be the reason? Of course not!


I thought you were about to say that the truck ran her over. I chuckled as I thought this. Am I bad?


----------



## ballparkboys (Jan 30, 2015)

Question.... I know how to CALL a rider, but how do i TEXT them without them texting me first?


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

ballparkboys said:


> Question.... I know how to CALL a rider, but how do i TEXT them without them texting me first?


Using the Uber number, I set up and named a Contact as 'Passenger' (your choice of terms could be different). I then set up a couple of shortcuts on my iPhone ( IAH = I am here) in Messager, so I don't have to type out a long message.


----------



## redrover (Feb 23, 2015)

Never mind


----------



## ballparkboys (Jan 30, 2015)

Cool....THANKS PT Go


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> Today I accepted a ping and the pax immediately called me to ask how long it would take me to get there. I told him the app said seven minutes. He said, "Oh, ok. Sometimes that thing isn't right."
> 
> Cancel.


buhaahaaaaa


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> Today I accepted a ping and the pax immediately called me to ask how long it would take me to get there. I told him the app said seven minutes. He said, "Oh, ok. Sometimes that thing isn't right."
> 
> Cancel.


"No Car for you"!


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

I don't text NOBODY when I hit arrive. I have a better chance cancel no show and getting my $5. *** uber


----------



## Uber Math Professor (Feb 21, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Wait 5...hit cancel...collect $8...move on. What's wrong with that?


What's "wrong with that" is that almost all of my $5 customer no-show end up getting voided out to $0 when that piece-of-sh*t rider sees the $5 fee and contacts customer support and the CSR automatically sides with the customer.

I have probably pushed "rider no show" about a dozen times in two months. Think I actually received one $5 fee.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Uber Math Professor said:


> That is just the right amount of hook to keep you at the tables.


Yup.



> I wonder if it's actually Uber corporate running more of their PsyOps on us.


Trust me (or not) on this: Uber has far better things to do.


----------



## Uber Math Professor (Feb 21, 2015)

truthsayer said:


> My fear would be that the pax would seek revenge against you the next time they encounter you, whether in the form of physical violence or worse. Or, they'll rate you one star and get their friends to do the same. They may even follow up those poor ratings with written/phone complaints. Then, your out of work.


First, the minute you stop fearing the assh-le customer and his ability to 1 star you is the minute that customer no longer has power over you. And that type of d-bag usually will only terrorize people who are obviously scared of him.

Second, I have never really had the same rider twice. Remember, there are thousands of desperate souls out there driving for Uber every night trying to hit the jackpot. So the chance of same rider/PAX aligning twice is very low, just like the chance of you hitting "living wage" jackpot more than one time.

What's most likely is asshole customer will contact customer service and idiot CSR immediately voids any fees.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Uber Math Professor said:


> What's "wrong with that" is that almost all of my $5 customer no-show end up getting voided out to $0 when that piece-of-sh*t rider sees the $5 fee and contacts customer support and the CSR automatically sides with the customer.
> 
> I have probably pushed "rider no show" about a dozen times in two months. Think I actually received one $5 fee.


That hasn't happened to me...yet, but I certainly get what you're saying. In the eyes of Uber, anything a pax says is carved in granite, while what we drivers say is scrawled in shit.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Uber Math Professor said:


> First, the minute you stop fearing the assh-le customer and his ability to 1 star you is the minute that customer no longer has power over you. And that type of d-bag usually will only terrorize people who are obviously scared of him.
> 
> Second, I have never really had the same rider twice. Remember, there are thousands of desperate souls out there driving for Uber every night trying to hit the jackpot. So the chance of same rider/PAX aligning twice is very low, just like the chance of you hitting "living wage" jackpot more than one time.
> 
> What's most likely is asshole customer will contact customer service and idiot CSR immediately voids any fees.


I like how you think, @Uber Math Professor ... so, how should I parse your username? is it Uber "Math Professor" or "Uber Math" Professor? Amazing what a difference quotation marks can make.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Uber Math Professor said:


> What's "wrong with that" is that almost all of my $5 customer no-show end up getting voided out to $0 when that piece-of-sh*t rider sees the $5 fee and contacts customer support and the CSR automatically sides with the customer.
> 
> I have probably pushed "rider no show" about a dozen times in two months. Think I actually received one $5 fee.


Like all things, I'm pretty certain the way the deal with the cancellation fee varies between markets, and probably between your luck of the CSR draw and that person's cellestial cycle at the time. However, if what I've heard about the first cancel fee no longer being waived is actually true, then we need to either push back on such reversals, or make it a point to be the first to email support for each cancel situation EVERY TIME until Uber gets the message.

If they want to reverse it for some passengers, they should be eating that $5, not us.


----------



## Uber Math Professor (Feb 21, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> "I wonder if this is Uber running their PsyOps on us?
> Trust me (or not) on this: Uber has far better things to do.


What like maybe ordering thousands of Lyft rides and cancelling them?

Nothing would surprise me about this company anymore. There is no depth they will not sink to. Travis is sociopath and UberPeople is the most popular forum for (mostly disgruntled) Uber drivers. Do you really think that Uber isn't aware of these forums? Do you think they don't read up on them at least occasionally?

As much as Travis despises us stupid, whiny, lazy drivers that "just don't get" his dream of America's completely free market future with zero regulations or oversight, Travis is depending on us useful idiots driving just long enough until driverless cars are street legal.

So yes, it would be way cheaper to play games plant the occasional fake stories of $450 nights than actually pay a living wage.

Remember, Uber paid to dig up dirt on reporters that highlighted negative things about Uber, rather than working to fix those negative things.


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

Uber Math Professor said:


> What like maybe ordering thousands of Lyft rides and cancelling them?
> 
> Nothing would surprise me about this company anymore. There is no depth they will not sink to. Travis is sociopath and UberPeople is the most popular forum for (mostly disgruntled) Uber drivers. Do you really think that Uber isn't aware of these forums? Do you think they don't read up on them at least occasionally?
> 
> ...


How much to buy this forum?


----------



## Uber Math Professor (Feb 21, 2015)

NightRider said:


> Like all things, I'm pretty certain the way the deal with the cancellation fee varies between markets, and probably between your luck of the CSR draw and that person's cellestial cycle at the time. However, if what I've heard about the first cancel fee no longer being waived is actually true, then we need to either push back on such reversals, or make it a point to be the first to email support for each cancel situation EVERY TIME until Uber gets the message.
> 
> If they want to reverse it for some passengers, they should be eating that $5, not us.


Hey, I agree with what you are saying 100%.

But what most drivers don't realize is that most of the CSRs that you deal with are actually independent contractors under immense pressure just like you and me. Some work from their own home on their own laptop and I think they have some sort of timer/quota where they have to respond to so many support tickets per hour or risk "deactivation" or whatever. This is why you are often getting cut-and-paste responses, etc.

I saw an actual job posting from Uber that was for CSR working from your own home. And it was basically worded a lot like the BS ads to be a driver about being able to set your own schedules, could make UP TO some high amount, blah blah...

Yeah, the craziness runs several levels deep at Uber. I think you need to get your support ticket elevated, maybe even a few levels, before you reach an actual Uber employee.


----------



## Uber Math Professor (Feb 21, 2015)

NightRider said:


> I like how you think, @Uber Math Professor ... so, how should I parse your username? is it Uber "Math Professor" or "Uber Math" Professor? Amazing what a difference quotation marks can make.


As with anything related to Uber and numbers, you will never know what it means until it's too late!


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Uber Math Professor said:


> Hey, I agree with what you are saying 100%.
> 
> But what most drivers don't realize is that most of the CSRs that you deal with are actually independent contractors under immense pressure just like you and me. Some work from their own home on their own laptop and I think they have some sort of timer/quota where they have to respond to so many support tickets per hour or risk "deactivation" or whatever. This is why you are often getting cut-and-paste responses, etc.
> 
> ...


Exactly. The take-away from this for everyone reading this is that you need to understand this and remain calm and not get frustrated by this system. The minute you lose your head because you get a canned response is the minute you're not going to get anywhere with that issue.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Uber Math Professor said:


> As with anything related to Uber and numbers, you will never know what it means until it's too late!


Was that a clever way of dodging the question of are you actually a Math Professor driving Uber on the side?


----------



## Uber Math Professor (Feb 21, 2015)

NightRider said:


> Was that a clever way of dodging the question of are you actually a Math Professor driving Uber on the side?


Haha do you really think a math professor would be driving for Uber? At this point you drive for Uber BECAUSE you are not good at math


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

Driver8 said:


> I wonder if it's possible for an X driver to make more from bad GPS no-shows than to drive?


In CT the cancel fee is still $10. No SRF so we $8. Much better than most of the trips I get.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Uber Math Professor said:


> There is no depth they will not sink to. Travis is sociopath and UberPeople is the most popular forum for (mostly disgruntled) Uber drivers. Do you really think that Uber isn't aware of these forums? Do you think they don't read up on them at least occasionally? ...Remember, Uber paid to dig up dirt on reporters that highlighted negative things about Uber, rather than working to fix those negative things.


Believe what you want. Uber generates over $10 mil per year in Uber revenue (fares x 20%) in just my (relatively small) market. They are active in 33+ countries and 450 markets worldwide. If you think that Uber as a company has anything more than a passing interest in any activity that isn't supporting their growth, the valuation of the company and, client acquisition (which includes both drivers and riders) then you have no concept of how multi-national global organizations work. They are not out swatting flies when there is big game to be hunted.


----------



## Uber Math Professor (Feb 21, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Believe what you want. Uber generates over $10 mil per year in Uber revenue (fares x 20%) in just my (relatively small) market. They are active in 33+ countries and 450 markets worldwide. If you think that Uber as a company has anything more than a passing interest in any activity that isn't supporting their growth, the valuation of the company and, client acquisition (which includes both drivers and riders) then you have no concept of how multi-national global organizations work. They are not out swatting flies when there is big game to be hunted.


Their revenue isn't really that important to them which is why you are probably driving for less than a buck a mile these days. If they cared about that, they wouldn't keep lowering fares which they are getting 20% of. All they care about is valuation based on what investors are paying, which was $30 billion or something crazy like that. They are taking a loss to put Yellow Cab and Lyft out of business or maybe just buy them when they are on their deathbed. UberPool is the first warning to city buses that they better watch their back too.

Plus I never said that Travis or anyone at Uber that is mildly important is doing it. If they buy special phones and have people to order and cancel thousands of Lyft rides, they have people for any task


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberFrolic said:


> I don't text NOBODY when I hit arrive. I have a better chance cancel no show and getting my $5. *** uber


I stopped texting and calling paxs, too. They have a phone with a map and GPS so they can see exactly where we are. Is it not enough that I'm offering up my car to a total ****ing stranger, now I have to babysit, too? I don't think so. The pax has 300 seconds from the moment I hit the arrive button to get his/her ass into my car, or I'm taking my $8 and heading off to my next ping. My time is far too valuable to waste. Paxs expect drivers to be prompt. Fair enough. We drivers have every right to the very same expectation of our paxs.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> I stopped texting and calling paxs, too. They have a phone with a map and GPS so they can see exactly where we are. Is it not enough that I'm offering up my car to a total ****ing stranger, now I have to babysit, too? I don't think so. The pax has 300 seconds from the moment I hit the arrive button to get his/her ass into my car, or I'm taking my $8 and heading off to my next ping. My time is far too valuable to waste. Paxs expect drivers to be prompt. Fair enough. We drivers have every right to the very same expectation of our paxs.


In my opinion the driver has more right to expect the rider to be prompt. The driver didn't create the situation. The rider did. They're responsible for it. Which is why they are charged when they handle it irresponsibly.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

uberguy_in_ct said:


> In CT the cancel fee is still $10. No SRF so we $8. Much better than most of the trips I get.


Kind of a sad comment on fare structures when you make more money when the pax doesn't show up after 300 seconds. I actually found myself on Saturday night HOPING that a pax wouldn't show even though I could see him sitting in the bar gabbing with the bartender, so when my timer hit 301 seconds, I popped him for the cancellation fee and I motored on down the parkway.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Believe what you want. Uber generates over $10 mil per year in Uber revenue (fares x 20%) in just my (relatively small) market.


Actually, the drivers generated over $10 mil per year in revenue. Uber then charged those drivers $2 million for their uses of the Uber software, the leads Uber sent them, insurance, and collection services. Uber collected $10 million as part of that collection service, but it's NOT Uber revenue. This is how Uber is reporting it to the IRS.

1099-ks were created for Visa, Mastercard, Discover, Amex, and the like back in 2006. They are used report to the IRS what they collected for the vendors from the vendors sales to customers. By Uber using this form, they are reporting the revenue to the IRS the exact same way. If Uber did $10 million per year in Cleveland, then everything Visa collected last year is Visa revenue too, and Visa is then just buying the goods from the vendor and reselling it to the customer. And everything Discover collected last year is Discover revenue too, and Discover is then just buying the goods from the vendor and reselling it to the customer. This is obviously ludicrous and is not what is going on. Visa, Mastercard, Discover, Amex, et al are just collection services. They're revenue isn't what they collect. It's only the 3% credit card service fees that they charge the vendors. Likewise, Uber's revenue is NOT what they collect. It's only the 20% fees they charge the drivers.

Uber however is telling their investors that ALL the fares are Uber revenue, despite telling the IRS that only the fees charged to the driver are.

I actually can't wait until the investors begin to understand this. It could be the next Enron!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Actually, the drivers generated over $10 mil per year in revenue. Uber then charged those drivers $2 million for their uses of the Uber software, the leads Uber sent them, insurance, and collection services. Uber collected $10 million as part of that collection service, but it's NOT Uber revenue. This is how Uber is reporting it to the IRS.
> 
> 1099-ks were created for Visa, Mastercard, Discover, Amex, and the like back in 2006. They are used report to the IRS what they collected for the vendors from the vendors sales to customers. By Uber using this form, they are reporting the revenue to the IRS the exact same way. If Uber did $10 million per year in Cleveland, then everything Visa collected last year is Visa revenue too, and Visa is then just buying the goods from the vendor and reselling it to the customer. And everything Discover collected last year is Discover revenue too, and Visa is then just buying the goods from the vendor and reselling it to the customer. This is obviously ludicrous and is not what is going on. Visa, Mastercard, Discover, Amex, et al are just collection services. They're revenue isn't what they collect. It's only the 3% credit card service fees that they charge the vendors. Likewise, Uber's revenue is NOT what they collect. It's only the 20% fees they charge the drivers.
> 
> ...


But to be entirely fair, no one ever said Travis Kalanick has a stranglehold on ethics.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Uber Math Professor said:


> Haha do you really think a math professor would be driving for Uber? At this point you drive for Uber BECAUSE you are not good at math


Unfortunately, some of my college math professors probably should have been driving for Uber instead...


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> But to be entirely fair, no one ever said Travis Kalanick has a stranglehold on ethics.


Interesting how my eyes just darted straight to "stranglehold" and then to "Travis Kalanick" when I read that sentence...


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Actually, the drivers generated over $10 mil per year in revenue.


No. Read my post. I said Uber generates $10mil/yr in UBER revenue.

The total driver revenue in my market right now is at about $1mil/week.
*That's $52mil/year in driver generated revenue.

Uber's share is around $10mil/year* - and growing.
(and I am in a 'small' market)


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

NightRider said:


> Unfortunately, some of my college math professors probably should have been driving for Uber instead...


I'm just glad that Dr. Zahroon and Dr. Wijetunga taught me what I now understand about statistics. If not for them, I may believe that the driver rating system is valid.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Dr. Wijetunga


tongue a what? bah dah boom.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> I'm just glad that Dr. Zahroon and Dr. Wijetunga taught me what I now understand about statistics. If not for them, I may believe that the driver rating system is valid.


uber is a prime example of why everybody should have to take statistics inhigh school


----------



## Uber Math Professor (Feb 21, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> But to be entirely fair, no one ever said Travis Kalanick has a stranglehold on ethics.


"Sure Hitler made some mistakes, but many of his ideas were innovative and groundbreaking!"
--Travis Kalanick


----------



## Uber Math Professor (Feb 21, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> No. Read my post. I said Uber generates $10mil/yr in UBER revenue.
> 
> The total driver revenue in my market right now is at about $1mil/week.
> *That's $52mil/year in driver generated revenue.
> ...


Yeah, its obvious you are a paid Uber schill at this point. Hope you are getting paid well, because they will stab you in the back eventually.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Uber Math Professor said:


> Yeah, its obvious you are a paid Uber schill at this point. Hope you are getting paid well, because they will stab you in the back eventually.


??? WTF?


----------



## UberXpert2020 (Jun 12, 2015)

PT Go said:


> If I have taken the time to get there, I will make at least one text and maybe one call. If no response, 5 minutes and cancel. If you're looking for a guarantee start, then drive for Lyft, which will start the clock automatically after a few minutes after arrival. Passenger then pays for your additional wait time. Most Lyft pax are are aware of this and are usually prompt.
> [QUOTE=" i think gps pointer is best for those situations.


Drive to the pin, then. If no show, once again, text, call, wait 5, then cancel.[/QUOTE]

Didn't quite know abt the extra with Lyft.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

I think drivers who refuse to text or call are too harsh. The pin uses GPS which can be off by a block, even two. They might get an "arrived" text automatically, but then look out the window and see no car. Instead of just yelling "Travis needs to fix his software", acknowledge that it's not POSSIBLE to make it perfect and work with it. I like to send a text to that says. "This is Tim, the Uber driver. I'm at" (this part is all copy/paste) then "123 Elm St". This shows the pax where the app told me to drive to and gives them a chance to correct the problem if that's not where they are. If I'm at the wrong place and I find the customer, I remind them that the app shows an address as soon as they request a car and that they can call/text if it's not right.
Never just accept a "drive to pin". Immediately text and ask for an address or business name. Odds are way high that no one is at the pin location.
I'm also tempted to send myself texts from a google number so I can have scripts that are easy to cut and paste. At 5 minutes: "Uber drivers are not paid to drive to you or wait. We appreciate it if you are ready when we arrive. If you need more time, you may want to cancel or offer to let the driver start the meter". Remember, do NOT pick up a passenger you just "No-Showed" on. They are ticked off and will 1 star you plus making them wait for another car further serves to teach them to stop treating you like crap. Resist any urge to "tell them off" or say something rude. It will get sent to a CSR.


----------



## Rethink402 (May 4, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> sometimes nothing works better than a phone call


Exactly.


----------



## Rethink402 (May 4, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> You may want to re-think that.
> (since making serious money is ALWAYS the result of luck. Luck = opportunity + action + timing)


You can create your own luck with the right thinking


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> I think drivers who refuse to text or call are too harsh. The pin uses GPS which can be off by a block, even two. They might get an "arrived" text automatically, but then look out the window and see no car. Instead of just yelling "Travis needs to fix his software", acknowledge that it's not POSSIBLE to make it perfect and work with it. I like to send a text to that says. "This is Tim, the Uber driver. I'm at" (this part is all copy/paste) then "123 Elm St". This shows the pax where the app told me to drive to and gives them a chance to correct the problem if that's not where they are. If I'm at the wrong place and I find the customer, I remind them that the app shows an address as soon as they request a car and that they can call/text if it's not right.
> Never just accept a "drive to pin". Immediately text and ask for an address or business name. Odds are way high that no one is at the pin location.
> I'm also tempted to send myself texts from a google number so I can have scripts that are easy to cut and paste. At 5 minutes: "Uber drivers are not paid to drive to you or wait. We appreciate it if you are ready when we arrive. If you need more time, you may want to cancel or offer to let the driver start the meter". Remember, do NOT pick up a passenger you just "No-Showed" on. They are ticked off and will 1 star you plus making them wait for another car further serves to teach them to stop treating you like crap. Resist any urge to "tell them off" or say something rude. It will get sent to a CSR.


PAX are getting a lesson $5 a time (and I hope it is only one time lesson) that they should be 1) typing in the address, 2) Type in the business address OR 3) drop the pin and see where it lands.

I had a PAX drop a pin in a housing complex so I went there and hit arrive. I asked him in two text what was his final destination and how many riders he had (I had some stuff in my front seat that I didn't want to move unless he had 3 or 4 riders. Only response I got was a business location which I have no idea where that is. Was it where he was going and not where he was? All I got out of that was the Rider was drunk and couldn't answer two easy questions. I told him I was at the pin drop. After 5 minutes and 10 seconds, I knew it was best to cancel as no show and collect the $5. I turned off app for 5 minutes and then thinking it was safe, I put it back on. I am now across town another 5 minutes later and as I am walking into a store, I get a text saying that he is still waiting for me! He didn't see the cancelled ride? I told him the ride cancels after 5 minutes and he needs to put address in, business name or make sure pin is accurate. Drunk, new with Uber or both but it wasn't going to be my problem and probably dodged a bullet.

Also Tim, see if you have a memo part for your phone. You can type something in there so everytime you want to send a PAX a text, you can hit the file button on your text and push whatever standard text message you want to send out. This way it doesn't waste time or be a safety issue texting while driving.


----------

